# bidding a new lot



## tbone (Oct 7, 2005)

I have recieved a call from a friend to give him a price on a 22,000 ft parking lot, and 7,000 sq ft of sidewalk, its a pre school and needs to be done by 700am , so i need some help with a price for plowing sidewalks and salt and salt occurences please.


----------



## ynvvbr (Aug 13, 2005)

Tbone.

give me a shout, I'll give you an idea of what we would charge


Mike


----------

